# Fanseite zum MMO Bless - playBLESS.com



## Attack44 (14. November 2013)

Hallo,

ich möchte Euch gerne die Fanwebseite playbless.com näher vorstellen, auf dieser Webseite dreht sich alles um das kommenden MMO Bless.
Im Frühjahr 2014 wird eine geschlossene Beta im asiatischen Raum stattfinden und später hoffentlich auch den Weg zu uns finden.

_playBLEScom_ ist nicht nur eine reine News Seite zu Bless, sondern sie lebt eigentlich erst durch Ihr Forum und die Leute die sie besuchen.

In diesem Sinne wäre es sehr schön, wenn Ihr uns einen Besuch abstatten würdet und auf diesem Wege möchte ich Euch diesen Betrag ans Herz legen.


Viele Grüße,

Attack44


----------



## kaepteniglo (14. November 2013)

@TE:

Lies die mal bitte folgendes durch:


> ...
> Im Internet gibt es zahlreiche Seiten mit nützlichen Features für Gamer, die nicht unentdeckt bleiben sollen. buffed.de bietet reichlich User mit unterschiedlichen Interessensgebieten im MMO-Sektor, die sicher gern die Projekte anschauen und nützlich finden. Im Gegenzug könnt Ihr diesen Usern sinnvolle Projekte zeigen, die sie noch nicht kennen oder die grad entstehen. Als Gegenleistung möchten wir eigentlich nur einen Banner auf den Seiten, zurück zu buffed.de :-)



Vor allen der letzt Teil


----------



## Attack44 (14. November 2013)

Ah das tut mir leid, ich hatte es mir durchgelesen, nur wohl bloß nicht aufmerksam genug, tut mir leid.
Ich werde das morgen im Laufe des Tages nachholen, versprochen.


----------



## Attack44 (22. November 2013)

*Die Entstehung von NPCs und Charakteren*
Wie es die Überschrift es schon verrät, geht es in dieser News um die Entstehung von NPCs und wichtigen Charakteren in Bless vom Entwurf zum fertigen 3D Model. 
Diese News stammt von der offiziellen koreanischen Webseite, wir bitten deshalb schon einmal vorab um Verständnis, da sich Fehler bezüglich der sinngemäßen einschleichen können.

Weiterlesen...​


----------



## Vallariiaa (19. Dezember 2013)

Schöne Homepage werde ich mal weiterempfehlen


----------



## Attack44 (13. Januar 2014)

Vallariiaa schrieb:


> Schöne Homepage werde ich mal weiterempfehlen


Vielen Dank für das Lob, es freut mich das sie Dir gefällt.   


In dieser Entwickler-Episode geht das Team auf die Instanzen die Ihr in Bless finden könnt ein, zudem veröffentlichen sie noch einige Screenshots und Atworks.

In Bless werdet Ihr Gruppen- sowie Soloinstanzen vorfinden können, jede Instanz spielt in einem anderen Gebiet mit vielen verschiedenen Monsterarten. Die Gruppeninstanzen sind nur zu schaffen, wenn Ihr ein gut eingespieltes Team seid.


Weiterlesen...​


----------



## Attack44 (24. Januar 2014)

*Update: Neue Bilder und Beta-Informationen*

*Update:* Die Testzeiten für die kommende Beta werden in der nächste Woche auf der zweiten Media Konferenz bekannt gegeben. Des Weiteren soll die Beta ein M18 Raiting erhalten, was aber noch nicht ganz fest steht.


*Originalmeldung:* Die koreanische Bless Online Beta rückt immer näher. Der koreanische Entwickler _Neowiz_ hat mit der Verteilung von Beta-Keys auf der koreanischen Facebook Fanseite von Bless Online begonnen. 
Wenn Ihr teilnehmen wollt, liked diese Seite und postet einen Kommentar unter das Foto.

Weiterlesen...​


----------



## Attack44 (7. Februar 2014)

*Beta Termin, neue Trailer und mehr veröffentlicht*

_Neowiz_ hat nun den genauen Termin für den ersten Closed Beta Test veröffentlicht, die Beta auch eine Altersbeschränkung 19+ erhalten, zudem wurden auch die Mindestsystemanforderungen bekannt gegeben. Des Weiteren wurden auf dem Medien Tag auch einige Trailer veröffentlicht.


Weiterlesen...​


----------



## Attack44 (12. Februar 2014)

*Screenshots und mehr *

Auf der offiziellen koreanischen Webseite sind wieder neue Screenshosts zu Bless veröffentlich wurden, zudem wurde der komplette Videostream vom Bless Media Day hochgeladen...


Weiterlesen...​


----------



## Attack44 (18. Februar 2014)

*Neue Screenshots und Infos zum CBT #1 *

In ungefähr einem Tag beginnt der Closed Beta Test #1 in Südkorea. Einige Details des Closed Beta Tests #1 wurden vorab enthüllt, inklusive des Level Caps von 23. Jetzt haben die Entwickler einige genauere Infos mit samt Screenshots zur ersten Testphase veröffentlicht.


Weiterlesen...​


----------



## Attack44 (19. Februar 2014)

*Interview mit Jae Kap dem Produzenten von Bless *

Die Kollegen von _2p.com_ haben sich mit dem Produzenten von Bless Jae Kap zusammengesetzt und über das Gameplay in Bless disskutiert. Seht was er zu ihren Fragen zu sagen hatte.


Weiterlesen...​


----------



## Attack44 (22. Februar 2014)

*CBT#1 Vorschau Tag 1 - Steparu.com*

Die Kollegen von Steparu.com haben nach ihrem dem ersten Spieltag von Bless einen kleinen aber recht interessanten Artikel geschrieben. Diesem Artikel haben sie auch noch ein paar Gameplay Videos verpasst.

Weiterlesen...​


*Mehr Screenshots und Videos aus dem CBT#1*

Wir haben für Euch einen Haufen neuer Screenshots aus dem laufenden CBT#1 zusammengetragen, zudem haben wir auch einige neue Videos aus dem CBT. Wir werden unsere Galerie in den kommenden Tagen laufend mit neuen Screenshots aus der Beta versorgen.

Weiterlesen...​



*CBT#1 Tag 1 - Live-Stream und Screenshots *

Der koreanische Blogger von surrealmmo hat einige Screenshots von dem ersten CBT #1 Tag veröffentlicht, zudem streamt er auch seine Spiele Saisons live mit. Und vermutlich wird er dies auch die restlichen Test-Tage so fortführen.

Weiterlesen...​


----------



## Attack44 (25. Februar 2014)

*Bless-source.com - Closed Beta Review*

Bless-source.com hat einen sehr ausführlichen Artikel zum vergangenen CBT#1 geschrieben, dabei geben sie auf viele verschiedene Dinge wie z.B. Mounts, Eastereggs, Skill System und mehr ein. Viel Spaß beim Lesen.


Weiterlesen...​


----------



## Attack44 (27. Februar 2014)

*Steparu.com - Bless Review zum CBT#1 *

_Steparu.com_ hat nun auch ein Review zum 1. Closed Beta Test auf seiner Webseite veröffentlicht. Er lobt Bless nicht nur, sondern geht auch auf wichtige Kritikpunkte ein, die derzeit im Spiel vorhanden sind.


Weiterlesen...​


----------



## Attack44 (21. März 2014)

*Interaktive Weltkarte*

Wir haben für Euch eine interaktive Weltkarte von Bless gebastelt, diese basiert auf dem vergangenen CBT#1. Wir versuchen die Weltkarte stetig zu erweitern und Fehler zu beheben. Wir würden uns sehr über Euer Feedback im Forum freuen.


Weiterlesen...​


----------



## Attack44 (1. April 2014)

*Bless Release für Südkorea und mehr bekannt*

Nach einer Dürreperiode von Neuigkeiten wurde Heute der offizielle Release von Bless in Südkorea bekannt gegeben. Zum Release wird auch eine Collectors Edition zum Kauf bereit stehen. Des Weiteren wurden auch einige Information bezüglich des Releases in Amerika und Europa veröffentlicht.

Weiterlesen...​


----------



## SkySoul (4. April 2014)

Ich freu mich schon drauf


----------



## Attack44 (13. Dezember 2014)

*Mounts in Hülle und Fülle*

 

Zum CBT#2 von Bless werden dem Spieler über 30 verschiedene Mounts zum Sammeln zur Verfügung stehen. Jedes Mount besitzt einzigartige Fähigkeiten und Effekte, wenn er auf ihnen reitet.
 

Weiterlesen...​


----------



## Attack44 (13. Dezember 2014)

*Neue Details zum Realm vs Realm und PvP*

 

Dieses Mal gibt es einige neue Details zum Realm vs Realm (RvR) und dem PvP-System welches wir in Bless (und schon im kommenden CBT#2) anfinden werden.
 

Weiterlesen...​


----------



## Attack44 (13. Dezember 2014)

*Weltkarte von Bless zum CBT#2*

 

Wir haben unsere interaktive Weltkarte von Bless auf den aktuellen Stand des CBT#2 geupdatet. Ihr könnt nun auch alle Gebiete genau betrachten, die neu hinzugekommen sind.
 

Weiterlesen...​


----------



## Attack44 (18. Dezember 2014)

*Review zum CBT#2 - Steparu.com*

 

Steparu.com hat ein Review plus einiges an Videomaterial zum CBT#2 veröffentlicht, wir haben für Euch diesen Artikel ins Deutsche übersetzt. Wir wünschen Euch viel Spaß beim Lesen!
 

Weiterlesen...​


----------



## Attack44 (21. Dezember 2014)

*playBLESS.com - Angepasste Webseite*

 

Wir haben unsere Fanseite _playBLESS.com_ ein klein wenig überarbeitet, sollte die Webseite bei Euch nicht korrekt dargestellt werden, versucht die Tastenkombination (Strg+F5). Bei Problemen, schreibt uns einfach im Forum. Danke.

 

Weiterlesen...​


----------



## Attack44 (23. Dezember 2014)

*Impressionen aus dem CBT#2*

 

Der CBT#2 ist seit gestern beendet, ein Grund für uns Euch eine kleine Übersicht an Impressionen aus der Beta in Form von einigen Screenshots und Videos zusammen zu stellen.

 

Weiterlesen...​


----------



## Attack44 (4. Januar 2015)

*Videos über Videos*

 

_Rendermax_ hat auf seinem YouTube Kanal einige recht interessante Videos zu Bless hochgeladen. Zum einen zeigt er das _Skill System_ und das _Hunting Log_ und zum anderen die Gebiete von Hieron und Union (Level 5~20). Ach so...und ein wenig nackte Haut und Quest's sind auch mit dabei.

Weiterlesen...​


----------

